# Training HighFlyers



## pakistan (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Everyone

i know there are many links on the internet regarding good training/ stages of getting your tippler trained to fly high and return back safely home,giving you ample of time in air before coming down

fair enough i am not hallenging this or anyone

i have 4 yb's of a top class pair,winning competitons in the area i bought them from

my questions/queries are as follows:

Why dunt my pigeons give me time in air anymore? they fly around 30 to 40 minutes before they come down...but when the first time i flew these pigoens i wuld see them landing not before two hours...why are they not not giving me the earlier performance of 2 hours plus

whenever i release my pigoens they did go up very high and get lost but this goes on for just 15min to 20 min or so....i see them sitting on my house roof....i have controlled thier feed (Millet,Rape,Wheat,black peas) very little quantity i am giving to them nowadays...whihc has resulted in time increase.....is my feed mix correct? what quantities should i be giving them?i just give them a fist full of each to them??correct feed mixes?? no?? please suggest me...

my feed timings are at usually around 5 pm ....i usually m up by am in the morning where i release my birds....and at around 7 30 am to 7 45 am the birds are down again sitting on my roof...it is really frustrating after that i usually before feed time i scare them and make them fly for 30 or so minutes....is this wat i am doing correct?? criticize as much as possible!!!is my flying practice justified?? or should i change my training methods?? please suggest

also i fly them daily two times a day

i use a long pole with a red cloth to scare them....but this is turining out to be negative as they get scared and are not willing to sit back home rather sit on somone elses roof for hours

i have two small yb's i want them to be giving me good time in air how should i train them good so that they fly high and give me excellent timings?? the yb's are also from a good blood line

i know this is turing out to be long and annoying but i wuld be thank ful if you all respected people can suggest a good training method for high flyers???
thank you


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

where you live?
If in karachi, i could help


----------



## pakistan (Jun 8, 2011)

*Yes*

Great!!!... i live in Karachi to,,i live in DHA...wat about you?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I think the problem lies in the feeding,may be they are underfed now......imagine the bird like an Aeroplane.Food is equal to Fuel.How can an aeroplane fly for long duration,if it does-not have enough fuel.....similarly the bird is not getting enough food to produce energy to fly longer.This is my personal opinion...i may be very well wrong.They are many High flier experts here,who can give you the correct advice.i personally dont fly HF,I fly only my racing Homers


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

agreed with boneyrajan.k,
or may be its their molting time..


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

http://pigeonloft.wordpress.com/2009/04/22/thirty-six-stages-for-the-flying-tippler-novice/

Eventhough this is a tippler link hope you can follow this.

And hope u should not fly the new ones with the old, else they too will start to sit with them.


----------



## satinette tippler (Jul 7, 2012)

may be they are molting as my bird do same thing in molting time..


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

pakistan said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> i know there are many links on the internet regarding good training/ stages of getting your tippler trained to fly high and return back safely home,giving you ample of time in air before coming down
> 
> ...


 I am certainly no expert when it comes to training High Fliers. However, just like racing pigeons, there are a number of possible causes, as to why birds may not want to fly around the loft.

Over weight, respiratory health issues, out of condition, heat of the day, under fed so they want to go back in loft to eat, etc. etc. etc. I don't know how to list all of my various training and health related systems in the space of a single post, nor a slew of them, as it would require a book. 

First of all the birds need to be in good health and in good form. Learning how to do this, sometimes takes decades to master. As with pigeon racing, the bird in the best health and form, typically wins the race, and so getting them into that condition is what pigeon racing is all about. No way I could explain how that is done in a few posts either. 

If I was there at your loft, and could examine the birds, then perhaps I could offer advice, but very difficult to do by way of a forum such as this. The whole sport of tipplers revolves around getting them into condition and flying around the loft for a dozen or more hours at a time. If they are flying for less then an hour, then I suspect health related issues.


----------

